# Solved: How do I change settings from Realplayer to Windows Media Player?



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

HI

I really do not like Realplayer. I listen to audio etc, and love the effects you get from WMP, whereas Realplayer is so boring and there is no timer on it.

I really want to know how to change settings from programms opening in Realplayer to them opening in WMP (and would you recommend getting rid of Realplayer all togther?) please


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Right click the menu bar in windows media player and select tools/options.
Click the file types tab.
Click the select all button.
Click apply/OK.
Might want to keep the real media player for real media type files.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

OK I did that, BUT...I saw that all the boxes were all checked already. But anyhow I still did the rest of what you said, and clicked apply/ok, but the podcast I am wanting to see is STILL showing as Realplayer! What now?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Which version of windows are you using?
Do you know what the file extension of the file is,.wma,rma....?
If you are using vista,you may need to go to start/default programs and make sure
media player is selected as default.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

leroys1000 said:


> Which version of windows are you using?
> Do you know what the file extension of the file is,.wma,rma....?
> If you are using vista,you may need to go to start/default programs and make sure
> media player is selected as default.


this is where it gets all confusing for me:

I just tried to find the manual for the computer, and cant find it. The comp. is Dell Dimension 3100 which I believe is Windows XP...? (if you asked me what wondows xp IS i wouldn't know )

When you ask if I know extension of file I am confused, as all I know is that I got link to podcast from a Blog, and click on its icon, so I dont understand what you are asking me there?

HOW do I find if my computer is XP? From 'Start'--is there the info i can access on the computer?

And my browser is Firefox


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Right click the "my computer" icon and click properties.
Different file types have different etensiond that basically tell
the computer what program to use.
If your file name ends with .rma or rmv,it may only play on realplayer.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

If you are watching a podcast from a site, then it depends on the site also... if they would show the streaming video in real player. If its specific to the site, then you cant do anything about it.
If its about a video stored locally on your PC, then you can change the player that you want to play the file with.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

CapriAnupam said:


> If you are watching a podcast from a site, then it depends on the site also... if they would show the streaming video in real player. If its specific to the site, then you cant do anything about it.
> If its about a video stored locally on your PC, then you can change the player that you want to play the file with.


OH! I had suspected that, so I emailed the podcaster and had receoved this reply:

", i make the podcasts in mp3 format, which can be played in any media software including windows media player, the problem is, your computer is set up so that the 'default' software which loads up to play mp3s is realplayer. you need to go into the settings to change this, or when you have the podcast file on your computer, RIGHT click it once so that a dropdown menu appears, then go to 'open with', then select windows media player, then it will start to play in windows media instead of realplayer"

so my confusion deepens


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Whats the site from which you are listening to the podcast?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

CapriAnupam said:


> Whats the site from which you are listening to the podcast?


At last, it dawned on me to right click on the podcast icon, then once file's there right click and open with windows media player.

But what I could do with knowing now is---OK, I have noticed from some sources we are given the choice to either open a podcast, etc in either Realplayer or Windows Media Player, etc., and you will see their logos which you click on or near. Well, I have a blog and would like to have it so people can click directly on the file poscast so they can go directly to WMP without having to go to the trouble of saving it, which can take over 8 minutes!


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

So that means ur problem is solved now?
If yes, you can mark the thread as solved please.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes it is silved regarding knowing how to save as and then choose setting. 
But please see my next thread where I ask a different question.
I am not sure where to make thread 'solved', but if I see it I will check it. Thanks:up:


----------

